# Tubes or Flats Because of Feel ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How many of you shoot flats or tubes because you like the feel of them when drawing ? The flats I have drawn back are very smooth and even feeling, but to me don't have a stop, if you know what I mean.

It may well be I'm not using strong enough flats, I don't know.

How many of you consider the feel of the pull and the performance when selecting a power supply.

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Once I figured out how to shoot looped tubes haven't cut a set of flat bands since.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Flats is where its at


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Flats is where its at


Well, the way you shoot I can't argue, I would love to have your ability, I love watching your videos.

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I like drawing flats better, just because it has a cool feel, but I don't like the loud snap (I shoot indoors) and I have a lot of other reasons to prefer tubes, namely the attachment and aiming systems I use on my slingshots.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the way flats draw, and the release is smoother than tubes. As for power, I can squeeze more out of flats, but I get more than sufficient power from tubes. I shoot tubes.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I shoot both and really can't decide. But tubes are preferred for longevity and sound produced. I would not go as far as saying that flats are more powerfull. It may have been proven, but I think that the speed difference is negligible. Just my opinions of coarse


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is the top 25 of 379 records I have rated in diminishing order of fpe. The difference between the most powerful flat, double TBG, and tube, a 2050/1745 cocktail, is .01 fpe. There were numerous configurations with each material used. The difference between the average fpe of the three most powerful flats and three most powerful tubes is 1.13 fpe, using .50 cal. lead. As I said I can squeeze more power from flats but the tubes are sufficient for me. There are more tube data points than flats because I now shoot more tubes.

Gold/Gold

Gold/Gold

Blk/Blk/Blk/Blk

1745/1745

1842/1842

1745/1745

1745/1745

1745/1745

1842/1842

1745/1745

1745/1745

Gold/Gold

Gold/Gold

1745/1745

1842/1842

1842/1842

Gold/Gold

1842/1842

1745/1745

1842/1842

1745/1745

1842/1842

1745/1745

1842/1842

Blk/Blk/Blk/Blk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I consider the feel when im selecting an elastic, i know that i will get better performance with flats but i use tubes more often because i like the feel, they are harder to draw - and i like heavy draw.. and they last long...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I usually carry an extra tube set, but just the though of being out and having ro replace a set is a real pain. My slingsets are pretty fast to replace, but still !

wll


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Messing with my tourqe and scout are the only flatbanders ... but I think I am a tuber. Too may options for my own flat cuts had me playing with changes just for the sake of tying stuff out. then not shooting it and changing just to play. So for me Bands are the indoor table hobby. Tubes have less variables...so I actually shoot them more. In fact i just got an old Saunders Double Eagle on Ebay. I guess they were tubes before the newer(?) flat band version. I didn't even consider the flat band version, but when i saw this needing some TLC and a new double tube set I had to bite. She's gonna get a double dose o Dankung taper sets :woot:


----------

